# First fixie build



## how (Oct 17, 2015)

Built this bike from a vintage frame, rides real nice, I love it


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice bike! Looks like a tight frame-bet it turns on a dime. Columbus tubes? Had a Benotto in college and loved it-have fun.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 19, 2015)

Wheelie machine.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2015)

I think there's a good possibility that DeRosa built the frame.


----------



## how (Nov 19, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Wheelie machine.




I am 62 years old, sometimes I try a wheelie, I get it about 2 inches off the ground lol


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 19, 2015)

how said:


> I am 62 years old, sometimes I try a wheelie, I get it about 2 inches off the ground lol




 I can't do the wheelie thing anymore either ...although I did manage to yank on the bars too hard and ended up on my back with the bike landing on me . Did not ride a wheelie,more like launched the bike straight in the air . My cat-like agility is long gone.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have to be very careful with my cross frame upright - I sit so far back I have to consciously lean forward to climb anytime I'm on the bailout ring (50 down to 23 inches) - if I'm sitting back it will leap up on a wheelie.  



this puppy is a joy, though.  I'm 58 years old, and rode it 88 miles last weekend.


----------



## how (Nov 20, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> I have to be very careful with my cross frame upright - I sit so far back I have to consciously lean forward to climb anytime I'm on the bailout ring (50 down to 23 inches) - if I'm sitting back it will leap up on a wheelie.
> View attachment 252082
> this puppy is a joy, though.  I'm 58 years old, and rode it 88 miles last weekend.




Yes that bike is sweet


----------

